# Oatmeal Stout recipe request



## Mick0s (28/4/15)

Hi all,

With my second all grain BIAB now in the fermenter for its second week (a Pacific Ale Clone) and the oncoming on Canberra "brisk" months, I thought I should try my hand at something a bit darker.

A friend from Melbourne runs a coffee roasting company down on the Morning Peninsula, and it got me thinking about throwing a couple of mls of cold steeped coffee into a brew. My thoughts are to brew up a half batch (10L or so, just as an experimental batch) of an Oatmeal Stout, or similar, and bottle half with 30mls of the coffee in each, and leave the rest normal.

Being relatively new still to the BIAB game, of course, I find myself lacking a recipe for the Oatmeal Stout.

To further complicate things, I'm trying to get a number of brews under my belt all using the same base grain (Marris Otter), so that I can down the track purchase a sack full, to keep costs down a bit.

And just to make things a little trickier, I have about 50g of Galaxy, 25 of Citra, and plenty of Hallertau Mitt. so using these would be great, though I'm not adverse to stockpiling some more, so its no dealbreaker.

So, if you're holding onto a relatively straightforward oatmeal Stout recipe, I'd love a copy.

Note: I found this earlier, but the OG values seem a bit low once I put it into my BIAB spreadsheet.
http://www.northernbrewer.com/documenta ... lStout.pdf


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/15)

Coffee ( from beans, not the instant stuff ) goes well in stout. Have done a few with espresso and came out damn nice

When using oatmeal, dont go to heavy, no more than 10%. Oats are oily and will kill your head


----------



## sponge (28/4/15)

And use the hallertau throughout. Keep the fruity hops for an APA (IMO).


----------



## dannymars (28/4/15)

22Litres

4.5 KG Maris Otter (72%)
600g Flaked Oats (10%)
300g Chocolate Malt (5%)
300g Carapils (5%)
500g Dark Crystal (8%)

mash @ 66.7 for 75 mins
mash out @ 75 for 10 mins

30g Goldings @ 60 mins (14 IBU)
35g Cascade @ 60 mins (18 IBU)

1/2 tablet Whirlfloc @ 15mins

Ferment with Wyeast 1084

(Last time I made this I placed one vodka soaked and chopped Costa Rican vanilla bean in the secondary and it was YUM)

Drink

PS: I wouldn't use galaxy and definitely not citra in an oatmeal stout.


----------



## Tahoose (28/4/15)

Bit of info in these threads 


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21619-style-of-the-week-190308-oatmeal-stout/?fromsearch=1

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83254-which-yeast-for-a-stout/?fromsearch=1

Also if your not totally against buying some new hops maybe I could recommend east Kent goldings. Good hop that would go well in stouts, English ales and Saisons amongst other styles. So you might find it easy to get some use out of.


----------



## Mick0s (28/4/15)

Awesome, thanks everyone, that gives me quite a bit to go on.

FYI, a post on another forums suggested this one to me:


Oatmeal Stout (12L batch)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.97 %
Colour (SRM): 29.8 (EBC): 58.6
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Tinseth)

2.3kg 80.14% Pale Ale Malt (Bairds)
200g 6.97% Oats (cooked in oven until golden biscuity)
160g 5.71% Oat Malt (TF)
140g 4.88% Chocolate Malt (TF)
66g 2.3% Black Malt (TF)

8g (0.6 g/L) Challenger (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
5.6g (1.1 g/L) Fuggles (5.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)

Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale @ 18 degrees.


----------



## mxd (28/4/15)

ferg had a really nice one, the recipe's on here somewhere


----------



## Kingy (28/4/15)

Not really an oatmeal stout but 3 shades of stout in the recipe database is a good one. Ive probly made over 100litres of it. I like how the flavours chsnge so much as it ages. I also like to pour a shot of my home barrell aged port into the schooner on really cold nights. Works well.


----------



## bigmacthepunker (28/4/15)

Sound good with a shot. I kegged a 4 shades stout last night.


----------



## neal32 (28/4/15)

http://www.themadfermentationist.com/2012/06/toasted-oat-coffee-stout.html

Just kegged this. Early tastings are very promising. Cept I subbed the yeast for 1084 and 5% of the oats for golden naked oats and used EKG for the hops


----------



## labels (28/4/15)

Mick0s said:


> Awesome, thanks everyone, that gives me quite a bit to go on.
> 
> FYI, a post on another forums suggested this one to me:
> 
> ...


I like this recipe and reckon you will get good results except one part. Why toast the oats? There is a lot going on anyway with all the dark grains so any toastiness is likely to lost in the robust flavours. The oats are added for texture more so than anything else. You would have had porridge at some time in your life and you would be aware of the slickness and creaminess given by the oats when they are cooked, the thick viscous liquid that naturally comes with porridge. It is this attribute that you are aiming for in the oatmeal stout giving it a creamy full bodied texture, it is not really a flavor contributor.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/4/15)

Trying to recall off the top of my head my oatmeal stout recipe.....

74% Maris Otter (or any ale malt)
10% flaked outs 
6% medium crystal 60L
6% chocolate malt
2% melanoiden 
2% roasted barley

got a feeling I may also use 10%munich making the base malt only 64%


----------



## goatchop41 (8/5/15)

neal32 said:


> http://www.themadfermentationist.com/2012/06/toasted-oat-coffee-stout.html
> 
> Just kegged this. Early tastings are very promising. Cept I subbed the yeast for 1084 and 5% of the oats for golden naked oats and used EKG for the hops


The Mad Fermentationist has the right idea - if you want to add coffee to a beer, dry beaning is the way to go! In that beer he crushed the beans, but this one (http://www.themadfermentationist.com/2014/08/blonde-ale-on-coffee-beans-recipe.html) he just puts them in whole (like dry-hopping but with coffee beans!).

If you're looking for a pronounced coffee flavour, about 30g of (fresh and good quality; ie. not from the supermarket shelf) beans per 10L of beer is the way to go. Just throw them into the primary a day or so before you plan to bottle/keg.
Be warned - taste it every day though! I accidentally left the beans in a porter that I brewed for 3 days instead of the planned 2 days (bottling got delayed), and it gave the beer a very 'green coffee' flavour that wasn't there the day before. That flavour is only just starting to condition out now, 2 months later


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/15)

throw them in whole?


----------



## takai (8/5/15)

Yeah. I have a pale coffee stout that i put dark roast beans into whole. Big roasty coffee profile from it.


----------



## manticle (8/5/15)

labels said:


> I like this recipe and reckon you will get good results except one part. Why toast the oats? There is a lot going on anyway with all the dark grains so any toastiness is likely to lost in the robust flavours. The oats are added for texture more so than anything else. You would have had porridge at some time in your life and you would be aware of the slickness and creaminess given by the oats when they are cooked, the thick viscous liquid that naturally comes with porridge. It is this attribute that you are aiming for in the oatmeal stout giving it a creamy full bodied texture, it is not really a flavor contributor.


Toasting oats brings a lovely nutty flavour to the beer that is discernible in my experience.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Lot to be said for Uncle Toby's oats....


----------



## Drew (21/5/15)

The toasted oats recipe above came from my demented mind. My process of brewing is 'find an easy recipe, then make at least one thing harder than it has to be' (!).

I can't even remember the inspiration now, but yes I think I came across a few other recipes that involved toasting in order to gain some of the biscuit and nutty flavours. I agree it would be the first thing to change if you want to make the recipe easier. And I can't say whether it came through in the end product - certainly the roastiness from the other dark malts is dominant.

Keep in mind it smells nice and is quite fun roasting oats in the oven, that's a good enough reason by itself.

Feel free to come on over and have a sample MickOS, personally I think it's the best stout I've ever made. (This being the second one).

Did you end up brewing one in the meantime?


----------



## Mick0s (21/5/15)

Still "getting around to it" Drew, so probably give it another month or so, and I might have had some spare time on my hands!


----------



## Kingy (21/5/15)

bigmacthepunker said:


> Sound good with a shot. I kegged a 4 shades stout last night.


Howd ya 4 shades go mate, ive made heaps of 3 shades i might try that in between my brown ale im working on for the dark tap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/15)

It is perfect brewing weather for Stout


Dont forget that it is a beer designed big to allow it to mellow out over a few months

Good stouts need yeasts that work better at around 16*c.....IMHO.

Stout needs to be put in the corner and let sit. 

But beware, they will throw the biggest krausen of them all


----------

